# MCC National Rally in Ireland, May 2014



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

The Motor Caravanners' Club are holding their 2014 National Rally at Balmoral Park, Lisburn, Northern Ireland from 22 to 27 May. The Northern Ireland Group are organising weekend rallies earlier in May at Kildare (Southern Ireland) and Portrush, plus pre- and post-national rallies. Rallies include optional coach tours.

Stena Line are offering travel discounts for MCC members from Holyhead, Fishguard and Cairnryan routes at £175 return for motorhomes up to 10m. Travel dates are from 6 May returning by 8 June.

For further information on the rallies, ferry arrangements and MCC joining details visit www.motorcaravanners.eu. Discussions are also on the facebook group.

I'm looking forward to touring Ireland in May, incorporating the MCC rallies. I've already found interesting info on a couple of threads to help plan my visit. Thanks!

Veron


----------

